# iOS 6 Beta



## Blake Bowden (Jun 15, 2012)

Been playing with the new beta of iOS6. Here's a preview of what's to come this fall...












New Dialer





Passbook





New Sharing Look





New Music Player





New Do not Disturb and Privacy options





Facebook Integration Setup





New App Store





New 3D Mapping showing Alcatraz





Another view





Rose Pistola


----------



## polmjonz (Jun 15, 2012)

Pretty cool, if only we could put ringtones straight into these phones


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks nice. Sounds like it has pretty cool features. It is things like this that make the choice between iOS and Android tougher.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't wait till they roll this out in the fall! I am really stoked about the FaceTime over cellular!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 20, 2012)

Kenneth Lottman said:


> I can't wait till they roll this out in the fall! I am really stoked about the FaceTime over cellular!



I had it on a jailbroken i4 awhile back. What I can tell you is that it works beautifully on the iphone 4s. Very smooth and clear, I can't imagine what it would be like over LTE. I'm an android fanboy, but I since the divorce I purchased the 4s mainly for FaceTime. It's awesome to be out with my boys and share something with the ex or vice versa. Wonderful feature!


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 20, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> I had it on a jailbroken i4 awhile back. What I can tell you is that it works beautifully on the iphone 4s. Very smooth and clear, I can't imagine what it would be like over LTE. I'm an android fanboy, but I since the divorce I purchased the 4s mainly for FaceTime. It's awesome to be out with my boys and share something with the ex or vice versa. Wonderful feature!



I live in the middle of nowhere and don't have Internet access available except by satellite (which might as well be dial up) and I use my iPhone/iPad as my Internet I get a really clean 4G signal so having the FaceTime now over cellular will let me chat with my family that is all over the country!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 1, 2012)

Man I'm really diggin IOS6. I go back and forth between apple and android and my latest google phone is the HTC One X...sweet phone, but some of the things Apple is doing with iOS 6 rocks.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pics of what is coming. Do they have a release date put out yet? 

Also, I saw someone mention someone bout using FaceTime over cellular. Can the 4S do FaceTime over the cell service instead of having to be on wifi?


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd tell you what I use, but it'd start a flame war.  :32:


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do gotta say, it is about time that Apple started incorporating the Facebook stuff like they did Twitter a while back.  I mean, who really uses Twitter nowadays?  I signed up for that for like a whole five minutes, but knew less people that used it than Google+.  So, I am excited to see what all the Facebook stuff will do.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2012)

iOS6 is great, but saving up to buy my 4th Galaxy Nexus with 4.1.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2012)

Daniel Mosmeyer said:


> I'd tell you what I use, but it'd start a flame war.  :32:



Whatcha got? I've used them all...


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet.  I'm an Android guy and am running Android 4.1 Jelly Bean right now.  Has been a great jump from the version I was running.  Looks like Apple has made some very thoughtful changes (as they always do) with this update as well.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2012)

mattcaler said:


> Looks pretty sweet.  I'm an Android guy and am running Android 4.1 Jelly Bean right now.  Has been a great jump from the version I was running.  Looks like Apple has made some very thoughtful changes (as they always do) with this update as well.



How's JB? What are you running it on? I had the Galaxy Nexus (both HSPA+ and LTE) versions, and it was kinda laggy compared to the One X.


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 24, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> How's JB? What are you running it on? I had the Galaxy Nexus (both HSPA+ and LTE) versions, and it was kinda laggy compared to the One X.



I just got the Nexus HSPA about a week ago and let me tell ya, after updating it to 4.1 you can NOTICEABLY tell a difference.  The lag is gone and everything is quite quick and responsive.  The One X is an awesome phone too.  I considered getting that one but didn't want to add a line.  Google had just dropped the price of the Nexus to $349 and I had been wanting to give it a shot so I went ahead and got one.  VERY glad I did!!!  I was also pleasantly surprised at how fast the HSPA network is.  I'm sure you already know this since you've had one but I ran SpeedTest on it the other day and it was running 5 meg download speeds and didn't even have full bars.  It's a good bit faster than the Atrix 2 4G (non LTE) that I am coming from.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 24, 2012)

I am just waiting for the Nexus to come to AT&T like the Nexus S did. When (or if) it does I will move to that. Right now my Nexus S is at Samsung for repair and I had to go back to my iPhone. After making the switch back to iOS I can honestly say I am done with Apple. I guess once you have tasted freedom, being a slave to the Apple is not any fun anymore.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah the facebook integration works well. I have quite a few friends on twitter, but I've never been active on it.


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 26, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> I am just waiting for the Nexus to come to AT&T like the Nexus S did.



Nexus is now for sale directly through Google and the price has just been dropped to $349.  They did this so that anyone with any carrier can have one with no contract.  I have however heard rumors that by the end of this year we could possibly have up to 5 Nexus devices in play.  There are already 3 as it is right now (Phone, Tablet, and Multimedia Launcher).  So, I guess the big question is, if that is true; will one of those other 2 devices be a newer phone with updated hardware AND running 4.1???  I must say that I am absolutely LOVING 4.1 Jelly Bean right now 
 :thumbup:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2012)

mattcaler said:


> Nexus is now for sale directly through Google and the price has just been dropped to $349.  They did this so that anyone with any carrier can have one with no contract.  I have however heard rumors that by the end of this year we could possibly have up to 5 Nexus devices in play.  There are already 3 as it is right now (Phone, Tablet, and Multimedia Launcher).  So, I guess the big question is, if that is true; will one of those other 2 devices be a newer phone with updated hardware AND running 4.1???  I must say that I am absolutely LOVING 4.1 Jelly Bean right now
> :thumbup:



Lucky dog! That tablet is pretty sweet, especially for the price.


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 27, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Lucky dog! That tablet is pretty sweet, especially for the price.



Yeah, I am going to get one of those tablets for sure.  I need to do something to get my 5 year old to leave my wife's phone alone.  It never ceases to amaze me how smart kids are these days with technology.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 27, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Whatcha got? I've used them all...


 
Samsung Focus with Windows Phone 7.5


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 27, 2012)

Daniel Mosmeyer said:


> Samsung Focus with Windows Phone 7.5



How are the Windows phones?  I am intrigued to see the new Windows 8 phones when they release.  I am currently running the Windows 8 Consumer Preview on my Tablet PC and like it a lot.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 27, 2012)

mattcaler said:


> How are the Windows phones?  I am intrigued to see the new Windows 8 phones when they release.  I am currently running the Windows 8 Consumer Preview on my Tablet PC and like it a lot.


 
It does everything I need...and then some.  It works with my Xbox360, Windows Home Server 2011, personal Hotmail, work Exchange mail, Skydrive storage, Zune personal media device, comes with Office.........


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2012)

I used a Lumia 900 for a couple of weeks and loved it! The Metro UI is better than anything Android or iOS offers. The lack of apps was a deal breaker though. If I were to advise someone who isn't familiar with a smartphone, I'd probably recommend the Lumia over anything else. It's cheap, works great and stable.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 1, 2012)

Those running iOS 6, specifically on an iPhone 4S, is your HDR shots working?


----------



## rmorenc (Aug 2, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Those running iOS 6, specifically on an iPhone 4S, is your HDR shots working?



It appears to be working for me (iOS 6b3, factory-unlocked 4S), but I noticed that it didn't save a non-HDR copy.


----------

